# Maybe using wolves in Zelda might be a bad idea...



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 6, 2006)

...I am one of those very, VERY rare people who think the Zelda frachise is meh.

With that being said, I may fear that wolves may soon be attached to Zelda,  and that when somebody sees a wolf, it won't be "Oh cool it's a beautiful misunderstood animal!" but a "OMG ITS WOLF LINK!!!"

It has happened quite many times. Like RPG, while Nintendo specifically stated that Zelda series is not RPG, many consider it, and at the same time, RPG is immediately associated to Zelda.

Now wolves... >_<


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 6, 2006)

I've never liked the 3D Zelda's. LOTP and Minish Cap were great.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't think anyone is as stupid as you describe to immediately think that all wolves = Link. I'd certainly hope not, anyway.

Seconding the props on Minish Cap, tho. <3


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 6, 2006)

Well if this was Legend Of Zelda Windwaker 2 with the cartoony graphics again it wouldn't do well at al with the Wolf link transformation, just think of how stupid he would look, I didn't mind the first Wind Waker game cause of the fighting system n some of the charaters n locations in the cellshaded graphics were quite good but something in that game were to wierd like the human civilians.

But since the new zelda game has realistic graphics and is back to the good old fantasy action instaid of childish gameplay. If you think about it if you ever enjoyed and completed the, Majora's mask game since there was alot of transformations to do with four different masks also use 20 other normal masks. I wasn't to suprised that with, Twilight Princess that they would do somthing wierd again.... Majora's mask had improved graphics, locations, storyline and action than Ocarina of time did also it was very bizzare to so even when the TP was in the works I had a feeling it will go back to the bizzare stuff.


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Dec 6, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> ...I am one of those very, VERY rare people who think the Zelda frachise is meh. [. . .] RPG is immediately associated to Zelda.


You're certainly not alone in that first sentiment. *coud care less about the games* Funny, though, most people I know jump to thoughts of D&D, White Wolf, and Final Fantasy and/or Dragon Warrior when RPGs are brought up.

Likewise I doubt most people are big enough fantards to associate wolves with Zelda.

In any case this is still the best RPG next to W:TA:


----------



## Keto (Dec 6, 2006)

Ummmmmm, the game is fun!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 6, 2006)

I will admit that Zelda is one of the famous franchise, that fans would burn you if you think it's "meh". I'd prefer other games.

Hopefully, the wolves won't burn into Zelda "domination"... >_>


----------



## Tria (Dec 7, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I will admit that Zelda is one of the famous franchise, that fans would burn you if you think it's "meh". I'd prefer other games. >_>



I'm an old fan of Zelda.... I still have the first two games in the gold cartridges.... Saddly, I lack an NES.... Shame to not be able to play and I'd sell them to a good home.


----------



## Tria (Dec 7, 2006)

DefilerWyrm said:
			
		

> In any case this is still the best RPG next to W:TA:[/img]



Oh, another garou player....


----------



## sasaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Your argument is by far the most idiotic I've seen (right next to Mr. Kwanzaa-isnt-a-Holiday) at best. A wolf is such a generic animal, and it's used in so many films, stories, comics, artwork, etc.. Name one thing that was introduced to the Legend of Zelda franchise that was later referred to as "Oh, you mean that thing from zelda?" All I can think of is the Triforce and a boy in green clothing with a sword, a shield, and a boomerang.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Dec 7, 2006)

personally the only downside I can forsee is an explosion in new furs coming to be as wolves with green hats and a knack for transformation. For me this is bad cause I'm biased agaisnt wolves.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 7, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone is as stupid as you describe to immediately think that all wolves = Link. I'd certainly hope not, anyway.



You'd be surprised. Never underestimate the stupidity of people. ;3


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 8, 2006)

Believe me when I say I don't ;P

When you have a thing like Finding Nemo, and suddenly every clownfish in the world becomes "Nemo", it's because there really aren't any other famous clownfish out there. On the other hand, given the prevalence of wolf characters, and wolves in general in American culture, the likelihood of all wolves suddenly = Link is silly. See also the all cats don't equal Garfield argument above, as well as the fact that a movie like Finding Nemo automatically gets a higher status in our culture as a Disney cartoon as compared to a "video game", even if the video game is a part of one of the most successful franchises in the history of gaming. I think gamers overestimate their numbers, especially when compared to things like movies and TV shows.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 8, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I think gamers overestimate their numbers, especially when compared to things like movies and TV shows.




This is true.  :3


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Dec 9, 2006)

Obviously someone should go back in time and shoot Jack London for all the shit stereotyping he did for wolves, making them look all like badass killers and shit. He's to blame for wolf Link, you know?


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Dec 10, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> Obviously someone should go back in time and shoot Jack London


*raises hand* I volunteer on basic principle. Jack London was a complete moron and a shitty writer to boot.


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd argue against killing Jack London in any point in time for the sake of the timelines of writers anywhere, but Defiler's right.  Jack London was a f*cking hack.  Go put him in a pine box.


----------



## Magica (Dec 11, 2006)

Erm okay.  I always figured that people would attach wolves to Balto still. o___O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry about making a big stuff like this.

I dunno, for all video games with wolves, Link is the only wolf video game character that doesn't appeal to me...


----------



## Killy the Fox (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't quite understand the full fear in all this. It be like all dolphins are Flipper, All kangaroo's are Skippy and all the other animals that got some "front" by some movie/series/cartoon/game that we instantly must associate them with. This might work on young kids. "look mommy, see all the Bambi's in the forest!" but that ends really quickly as early childhood progresses.

If your talking about you aren't able to take a joke if somebody says that just for fun you yourself are the blame for not being able to see beyond it as a joke. 

As for the Zelda series. I haven't enjoyed a Zelda games this much sinse the first one on the NES. I found Link's Awakening  on the Gameboy grand as well. A Link to the past was decent. The 2 on the N64 never quite did it for me. The cube version was so-so. Not bad but it had some flaws like "Link, go forth and search for TriForce pieces till you drop across dead in your ship while crossing the sea!". It just made me stop playing. This new Zelda however captured me again like it used to do. Link, as silent as he normally is feels to have more personality and the history of games actually ad a whole twist of it's own on Twilight Princess.

I had my doubts about Link as a wolf but even that turned out well in my eyes. As far as i can tell, Link Wolf doesn't put wolves in a bad light at all and the game isn't purely focussed on him as one. I draw far more fun from Midna. She's the best thing that could have happened with Link sidekick wise. Wolf Link just adds an dimension of searching/fighting with typical K9 kind of "powers". Not more is to it.

But, it's hard to explain if you don't like the series or think he'll suck as a wolf by default. There plenty of other soyrces that do wolves far more harm then Link ever possibly could do in a video game.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 12, 2006)

The creator himself had stated in an interview that they had chosen a wolf because they felt that wolves are very heroic animals and that a wolf would be the best animal representation of the hero, Link. :3


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 12, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> The creator himself had stated in an interview that they had chosen a wolf because they felt that wolves are very heroic animals and that a wolf would be the best animal representation of the hero, Link. :3


In LTTP Link was a pink (I think) rabbit when you first go into the Dark World (for the third pendent)


> People even change forms when entering the Dark World, based on their nature.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_to_the_past#Gameplay


----------



## Bloodmane (Dec 13, 2006)

sasaki said:
			
		

> Your argument is by far the most idiotic I've seen (right next to Mr. Kwanzaa-isnt-a-Holiday) at best. A wolf is such a generic animal, and it's used in so many films, stories, comics, artwork, etc.. Name one thing that was introduced to the Legend of Zelda franchise that was later referred to as "Oh, you mean that thing from zelda?" All I can think of is the Triforce and a boy in green clothing with a sword, a shield, and a boomerang.



begins slow clap.......


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 14, 2006)

i fail to see how this couold even occur. atleast as quickly as you say it could occur anyway. i'm fairly certain there will be a few over-enthusiastic fans of the game saying something like that about wolves from time to time (it's possible) but for all wolves to end up equaling link is just dumb

also on a sidenote there are some zelda games that are indeed RPGs FYI. you are forgetting the old Roaming Platformer Game genre thatsome of the originals fell under such as part 2 on the NES. (that one was tough as nails)


----------



## Ruiner (Dec 14, 2006)

> I'm an old fan of Zelda.... I still have the first two games in the gold cartridges.... Saddly, I lack an NES.... Shame to not be able to play and I'd sell them to a good home.



Oh, Hellz yeah! I've got me gold cartridges, and I've still got my NES... somewhere... I'll have to go Basement-Diving to find it.



On topic, though:
1/2 people who have visited this thread probably did so thinking:

"WAHT!"


----------



## Argon (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, this is really nothing to be fussing about. Wolves are everywhere, and Twilight Princess isen't the only game where you can transform into one.


----------

